# Photo to product?



## pic2product (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi folks - glad to join this forum.

Do you find it difficult and frustrating to locate a product, such as a bathroom sink faucet that you've seen elsewhere - with the exact shape and finish?
Wouldn't it be nice to search a product directly from your phone's camera or from pic you have taken elsewhere?

I've build this little app that can help you do so. It can find products simply using a photo. Right now it finds only bathroom sink faucets (and only on HomeDepot). You can take a photo of a bathroom sink faucet and it will find the faucets on Home depot that match it - and also link to the product on HomeDepot's web site.

https://www.thumbola.com

Please try it out and let me know what you think about it. I'll keep working on it if you folks find it useful. Thanks.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Please contact the administrator for advertising opportunities. It does not appear that you belong in the forum posting.

Please see http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/what-plumbing-professional-29217/


----------

